# waitlisted for ucla



## northernghost (Apr 24, 2019)

pretty sad, but here's to wishing haha.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 28, 2019)

northernghost said:


> pretty sad, but here's to wishing haha.


You were waitlisted? Good luck


----------

